# HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.



## Wortakrobat (16. März 2015)

*HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Lange hab ich mich davor gedrückt ne Wakü einzubauen, freilich aus Kostengründen... 

Story:
Meine Grafikkarte hat meine CPU-Temperaturen dermaßen verschlechtert das ich aufs @stock Level zurück musste mit der CPU da sie unter Last@stock  an der 60°C Marke nagt was ich gern geringer hätte.... Nicht grade berauschend. Falsche Kühlermontage schließe ich aus, da selbes Flüssigmetall wie vorher, alles schön plan, Lüfter mehrfach neu montiert, sogar gedreht. Hilft nix. Die 290 bringt mächtig Abwärme ins Gehäuse... und nun schreit mein PC dank der geregelten Gehäuselüfter trotz angenehmer Grafikkarten Lautstärke beim Zocken ganz schön los.... Da es in Sachen Temperatur nicht mehr wirklich viel bessere CPU Luftkühler gibt als den Macho, außer vielleicht den HR-22 - gehts nun langsam in Richtung Wakü....

Platzverhältnisse:
Platz bietet mein Gehäuse im Deckel genug für ein 240mm oder  280mm Radiator, jedoch reichts für die passenden 140mm Lüfter nicht mehr wirklich, dort könnte ich nur 2 120mm Lüfter verbauen und diese eben höchstwahrscheinlich nur saugend, da unten dann mein Mainboard wohl im Weg wäre... . Ein anderes Gehäuse ist nicht vorgesehen, lediglich modde ich mir später einen 2cm Turm oben aufs Gehäuse aus Mesh um dann die Lüfter zu verstecken.... 
Hardware steht in der Signatur. Mainboard selbst bleibt sehr kühl, sprich die Kühlung der Spannungswandler ist zu vernachlässigen...

Ziel:
Das Ziel ist die Senkung der CPU Temperatur zu einem möglichst geringen Preis für OC. Die Lautstärke spielt dabei im Idle eine große Rolle, unter Last nicht mehr wirklich - Eine ruhige Pumpe wäre somit ein Argment...

Varianten:
Es gibt mittlerweile erweiterbare Kompaktwaküs - ich hätte vorne noch Platz für nen 120er Radi und Push+Pull Montage für Lüfter- wenns denn helfen würde. Die Verschlauchung würde jedoch vergleichsweise lang sein, stellt das ein Problem dar? Ist das überhaupt sinnig solch kleinen Radi noch mit einzubinden? Lüfter hab ich lediglich noch ein paar Silent Wings hier rum liegen, nur eignen die sich vergleichsweise schlecht für Radis wie ich gehört habe...

Kostenfaktor:
im absoluten Limit wären 130,00 € (ohne eventuell benötigte Lüfter) angesetzt, dann muss das aber ordentlich funktionieren, lieber wären mir natürlich zweistellige statt dreistellige  Summen... Zukünftige Erweiterbarkeit wäre von Interesse aber hat hier nicht unbedingt Priorität...

Anschlussmöglichkeiten:
Das Gigabyte ist da relativ eingeschränkt. Ich betreibe meine PWM Lüfter über einen Adapter der die Lüfter mit Strom versorgt und nur die Drehzahl übers Board regelt. Ist das Konzept so weiter zu verwenden? Denn die anderen 2 freien 4 Pin Buchsen auf dem Board sind nicht per Software regelbar (muss ich die Pumpe überhaupt regeln?), und der einzig andere ist voll belegt mit Gehäuselüftern. 

Ich hoffe mir ist zu helfen und ich Danke schonmal vorab....


----------



## shootme55 (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

ich will dich nicht demotivieren, aber ich glaub nicht dass dir eine Kompakt-Wakü die erhofften Vorteile bringt. Die einzige Kompakte, die wirklich ein bissl mehr kann als ein Luftkühler wär meines Wissens die Corsair H110, aber die passt bei dir ja nicht rein. Nebenbei soll da die Pumpe lauter sein als so mancher Silent Wings.
Hab selber kürzlich von einem Mugen 2 auf einen Noctua NH-D15 gewechselt, der angeblich soooo super sein soll, aber der Vorteil hält sich in Grenzen, bzw. ist er nicht so groß dass sich der Preis lohnt. Wollt auch aus meinem Bloomfield ein wenig mehr rauskitzeln, aber der Vorteil hält sich leider stark in Grenzen. Ich würd mal versuchen die Gehäuselüftung voll zu bestücken mit reduzierter Drehzahl und einen zweiten Lüfter auf Push/Pull an den Macho zu hängen. Wenn du wirklich noch ein paar Silent Wings zuhaus hast kostet das nur ein paar Cent für Klemmen (falls die Lüfter laut sind) und Kabelbinder für Kühlermontage.
Ich hab mir die Lüfterklammern aus großen Büroklammern gebogen.

Wenn deiner zu heiß wird tippe ich sowieso nicht primär auf die CPU sondern eher auf einen Hitzestau. Meiner hat noch mehr Abwärme und den schwächeren Kühler hatte ich auch, und trotzdem läuft die Kiste stabil bei 4GHz und 1.385V und nur 800RPM am Mugen 2, der Noctua schaffts sogar mit 600 RPM 

Wie heiß wird er eigentlich? Wär interessant zu wissen. Vielleicht dreht dein CPU-Lüfter ja einfach viel höher als notwendig?

Edit: Ups jetzt seh ich erst: 60°C?! Das ist ja garnix! Meiner macht 90° unter Volllast, hab schon 40 im Idle. 60° is traumhaft, wennst da drunter kommen willst mach lieber aus den 130 Euro gleich 310, dann hast eine Chance mit Wasser. Ansonsten dreh deine Lüfter runter, das reicht auch völlig und die Kiste ist leiser.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Welches Xigmatek Midgard II? Vielleicht mal ein Bild vom offenen Rechner? Wo sitzen derzeitig überall Lüfter?


----------



## sonic1monkey (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

~60°C sind doch voll ok?!

Ich habe einen Dark Rock und komme auch knapp über 60° aber mit einem 2600k @ 4Ghz

Wenn du immer unter 60° bleiben willst musst du wohl auf Wakü umbauen aber ein richtige und keine Kompakte.


----------



## Wortakrobat (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Die Corsair hatte ich im Sinn, wenn auch die H100i GTX.... Die 110 wird eng.... wenn ich sie mit 120mm Lüftern bestücke würde es was werden.... Hab allerdings grade geschaut und hier liegen lediglich "ganz tolle" Xigmatek Lüfter rum, ein paar Arctic PWM und halt die unterschiedlichen BeQuiet die alle ungeeignet sind für nen Radi, wobei davon lediglich 2 dieselben sind und das auch noch Pure Wings sind...hmm. Somit liefe es dann darauf hinaus erstmal die hiesigen zu probieren und später auf die eLoops umzusteigen.... wie kommt es eigentlich das in den Bewertungen der Kompaktwaküs doch von einer deutlichen Verbesserung gesprochen wird in Sachen Temp? 

Bei mir geht es aber eher darum die Wärme der CPU abzuführen ohne das die CPU bzw. dessen Kühler die Wärme der Grafikkarte mit nimmt... Und da halte ich ne Kompaktwakü für, sagen wir mal, einsatzfähig.... somit muss die gar nicht zwangsläufig besser sein von der eigentlichen Kühlleistung, nur eben den Kühlort verlagern und dabei nicht schlechter werden.... somit stimme ich der Hitzestauthematik voll zu....

Ja ich hab noch alte Bilder hier mit nem Blick ins Gehäuse... sollte genügen. Hab wie gesagt alle möglichen Lüfterkonstellationen durch probiert... momentan ist er gedreht verbaut, sprich pustet oben raus, da drüber sitzt nen 140mm BeQuiet der ebenfalls mit hilft... Der Unterschied egal wie rum ist gleich null.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



links neben dem Rechner steht übrigens ein Schrank, deswegen macht es sich bescheiden das Ding da raus zu holen etc.... Alle nicht belegten Lüfteröffnungen sind dicht, mal abgesehen vom Deckel obwohl dort auch nur einer sitzt derzeit auf Grund der Testerei der letzten Tage.... Am Standort liegt es ebenfalls nicht da der alte Standort eine wärmere Umgebung bot (Heizung) und er nun am anderen Ende des Raumes steht auf Grund dessen das die Grafikkarte einfach zu laut wird.... Und vorm Grafikkarteneinbau war in Sachen Temps alles okay... 

Lüfter sitzen derzeit: Einer im Boden, einer vorn (auch mit zwei probiert, aber außer das ich meine HDD deutlich mehr gehört habe - keine Veränderung), einer im Deckel 140mm (auch mit zweien probiert, kein Unterschied), hinten der 120mm Platz ist derzeit ebenfalls leer und zu (auf Grund des gedrehten CPU Kühlers - habs aber ebenfalls mal mit probiert).... Hatte nun auch mal nen neuen Silent Wings 2 PWM auf den Macho gesetzt - schön leise - Verbesserung war wenig bis gar nicht vorhanden.... Es ist die GraKa! Die kostet mich 10°C...


----------



## mayo (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Bei dem gedämmtem Gehäuse würde ich die 10 Grad ignorieren.  Erst wenn sich die Couch Tempo Richtung 85-90 Grad bewegt würde ich skeptisch werden.  Zu mit kannst du mal die WLO erneuern und maximal einen zusätzlichen Lüfter auf dem Mach montieren, das bringt aber meist auch 2-3grad...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Front und Heck jeweils ein Lüfter sollte reichen und im Deckel höchstens einen langsam drehenden Lüfter. Der im Boden ist zu vernachlässigen. Die " höheren Werte " sind wohl deiner Dämmung geschuldet


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*



> Kostenfaktor:
> im absoluten Limit wären 130,00 € (ohne eventuell benötigte Lüfter)  angesetzt, dann muss das aber ordentlich funktionieren, lieber wären mir  natürlich zweistellige statt dreistellige  Summen... Zukünftige  Erweiterbarkeit wäre von Interesse aber hat hier nicht unbedingt  Priorität...



Magicool DIY Liquid Cooling System 240mm (MC-G12V2)

Die Pumpe wird über einen Sata-Anschluss des Netzteils mit Strom versorgt. Die Pumpe ist dadurch nicht so einfach regelbar, sie liegt von der Laustärke aber auf dem Niveau einer Laing DDC310, die ich selbst nutze und die nicht zu hören ist. Die Drehzahl der Pumpe zu verringern ist also nicht nötig.



> Anschlussmöglichkeiten:
> Das Gigabyte ist da relativ eingeschränkt. Ich betreibe meine PWM Lüfter  über einen Adapter der die Lüfter mit Strom versorgt und nur die  Drehzahl übers Board regelt. Ist das Konzept so weiter zu verwenden?  Denn die anderen 2 freien 4 Pin Buchsen auf dem Board sind nicht per  Software regelbar (muss ich die Pumpe überhaupt regeln?), und der einzig  andere ist voll belegt mit Gehäuselüftern.



Die beiden PWM-Lüfter sollten sich auch über deinen Adapter regeln lassen.


----------



## Wortakrobat (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

@mayo - die WLO erneuern? Meinst die WLP? Ist Flüssigmetall, die Liquid Pro.... da altert nix, zudem ist die grade erst frisch.... 

Die höheren Werte sind meiner Dämmung geschuldet? Die war aber auch vorher schon da.... das einzig neue was Wärme gebracht hat ist die Grafikkarte, die R9 290, wenn auch auf den Bildern nciht zu sehen, da wie schon geschrieben die Bilder schon ein paar Wochen alt sind....

@Lios - das sieht sehr interessant aus.... allerdings frage ich mich in wie weit das einen Vorteil bringt gegenüber ner Kompaktvariante? Ich für meinen Teil sehe da nur den Nachteil des befüllens und die damit verbundenen Risiken - wie gesagt - bin was Wasser angeht gänzlich unerfahren....

EDIT: Selbst der neue Stromanschluss müsste doch umzulösten sein auf 7V.... würde dann noch der Durchfluss reichen oder macht man so etwas gänzlich nicht, also die Pumpen auf 7V laufen zu lassen?


----------



## mayo (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Ja meinte WLP.  blöder autovervollständigung. Und klar sind die höheren Werte auch der Dämmung geschuldet. Schließlich wurde das Gehäuse vor dem Einbau der 280 gedämmt.  Diese bringt jetzt enormen Wärmezuwachs, aber wie schon mehrmals erwähnt. Solange alles bei 60-70 Grad bleibt, würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.  Eventuell etwas  an der bestehenden Belüftung feilen.


----------



## Ion (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Meine Grafikkarte hat meine CPU-Temperaturen dermaßen verschlechtert das ich aufs @stock Level zurück musste mit der CPU da sie unter Last@stock  an der 60°C Marke nagt was ich gern geringer hätte.... Nicht grade berauschend.



Ich frage mich gerade wo eigentlich dein Problem ist?
60°C ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung unter Last? Du kannst mit OC locker bis über 80°C gehen. Sei froh das deine CPU noch verlötet ist, mit einem Ivy/Haswell hättest du ganz andere Probleme.
Die CPU hält bis über 100°C aus - der Lebensdauer schadet das nur minimal.
Du könntest dir in diesem Zusammenhang mal das hier durchlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...alkis-blog-16-vertrauen-ist-gut-wirklich.html


Aber die vielleicht viel einfachere Lösung übersehen hier manche:
Hast du mal versucht deine Grafikkarte zu undervolten? Wäre doch sicher kein Problem wenn du auf 50Mhz verzichtest, dafür aber ordentlich mit der Spannung runter gehen kannst.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> EDIT: Selbst der neue Stromanschluss müsste doch umzulösten sein auf 7V.... würde dann noch der Durchfluss reichen oder macht man so etwas gänzlich nicht, also die Pumpen auf 7V laufen zu lassen?



Möglich ja, aber imo wie vorhin schon gesagt unnötig.



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> @Lios - das sieht sehr interessant aus....  allerdings frage ich mich in wie weit das einen Vorteil bringt gegenüber  ner Kompaktvariante? Ich für meinen Teil sehe da nur den Nachteil des  befüllens und die damit verbundenen Risiken - wie gesagt - bin was  Wasser angeht gänzlich unerfahren....



AiO-Waküs ala Corsair und Co.: Aluminiumradiator, Pumpe sitzt auf der CPU und lässt sich daher nicht entkoppelt montieren, Radiatoren haben einen geringen Lamellenabstand (bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen (=geringere Lautheit) bricht die Kühlleistung überproportional stark ein).

Der Zusammenbau ist nicht kompliziert. Wenn du nach dem Video noch Fragen zum Zusammenbau hast kannst du dich gerne bei mir melden.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wasserkuehlung-Hardware-217994/Videos/anleitung-wakue-installieren-1146102/


----------



## Wortakrobat (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

@mayo.... und ich spreche nichtmal jeden Fehler an... obwohl... 280? Hab ich nie von gesprochenUnd an der bestehenden Kühlung feilen geht nur durch mehr Lüfter was mir wieder mehr Öffnungen im Gehäuse einbringt und ich stattdessen eher versuche diese zu minimieren auf Grund der HDD Geräusche - bin da wohl etwas überempfindlich....

@Ion - Ja 60° C unter Last wären in Ordnung wenn das dann noch ruhig wäre.... ist aber nicht so. Da muss schon ganz schön Luft bewegt werden um das zu halten... und das geht, in meiner im Regelfall leisen Umgebung, auf angenehme Weise schlecht. 

Die Grafikkarte Undervolten habe ich in Betracht gezogen, allerdings ist das nicht wirklich etwas für mich. Zum einen ist die Karte neu und kommt auf eine angemessene Lautstärke nach Lüfterkurvenanpassung bei sehr guter Temperatur (wobei mir übrigens tatsächlich der Bodenlüfter geholfen hat - SpaWas hilfts jedenfalls ein wenig), und zum anderen habe ich nie an den Grafikkarten rumgefummelt solange sie noch Garantie hatten und werde das auch beibehalten. PowerColor ist da nicht MSI.... Und auf Mhz verzichten? Die Karte habe ich mir grade wegen dem Kühler und dem Werks-OC ausgesucht und möchte das auch nicht ändern.... 

@ Lios - das dort ein Kupfer Radiator dabei ist - das wäre mir als WaKü Noob wohl nie aufgefallen..., ebensowenig hätte ich die anderen Punkte deiner Argumentation bedacht. Werde mal schauen ob ich zu speziell dieser Wasserkühlungslösung noch negative Punkte finde die mich abschrecken oder die ich noch einmal erfragen würde.... ansonsten sieht es ganz gut aus das ich diese bestellen werde.... 

Vielen Dank für eure Überlegungen und Denkanstöße....


----------



## Ion (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> @Ion - Ja 60° C unter Last wären in Ordnung wenn das dann noch ruhig  wäre.... ist aber nicht so. Da muss schon ganz schön Luft bewegt werden  um das zu halten... und das geht, in meiner im Regelfall leisen  Umgebung, auf angenehme Weise schlecht.


Was wäre denn, wenn du den Lüfter etwas langsamer drehen lässt und dafür 65-70°C in Kauf nimmst?
Ich persönlich habe den Macho auch mal verbaut gehabt (und nutze aktuell auch noch 2 der 140mm Lüfter auf meinem Silver Arrow) und hatte nie den Eindruck das der übermäßig laut gewesen wäre. Doch gerade wenn es dir um den Punkt Lautstärke geht, bist du bei einer Ko-WaKü an der falschen Adresse. Die meisten die ich kenne sind auf hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt, weil bei den Radi´s die Kühllamellen sehr eng beieinander stehen. Wenn du da die Drehzahlen gering halten willst, geht eine Menge Kühlleistung verloren und wir stehen wieder am Anfang.

Die Suche sollte daher eher in Richtung sowas gehen:
Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E (100700413)

Den hatte ich erst vor kurzem selbst getestet und die Kühlleistung überzeugt vor allem im Bereich von niedrigen Drehzahlen.



> Und auf Mhz verzichten? Die Karte habe ich mir grade wegen dem Kühler  und dem Werks-OC ausgesucht und möchte das auch nicht ändern....


Da kann ich dich verstehen. Doch du würdest die 50MHz nicht merken wenn du es nicht wüsstest 
Du musst natürlich nicht undervolten, es war einfach nur eine Idee wie man das Problem leicht hätte können.


----------



## mayo (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Hatte die 280 wahrscheinlich noch aus einem anderen Thread im Kopf. ...


----------



## Wortakrobat (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Es ist einfach so das die Grafikkarte, die die meiste Abwärme bringt direkt unter dem CPU Kühler sitzt.... Demzufolge müsste eben diese noch schneller abgeführt werden, nur das wird nix da die Wärme die von der GPU aufsteigt immer auch den Kühler aufheizt und somit nur durch Drehzahl wett zu machen ist.... und das bringt Lautstärke mit sich.... Dies meine ich zu umgehen indem ich die Kühlung der CPU deutlich weiter nach oben verlege und da drunter für einen herkömmlichen Airflow für die Grafikkartenabwärme sorge... in wie weit dieser Gedankengang aufgeht vermag ich gern zu berichten wenn es soweit ist... 

Zur Kompaktkühlerthematik: Da hast du sicherlich recht, allerdings wurde mir eine ganz gute Alternative mit (erstaunlicherweise relativ) leiser Pumpe empfohlen... DIESE HIER Sollte diese mir dennoch zu Laut sein gehts ans löten und runter auf 7V.... Förderleistung sollte dann immer noch genug vorhanden sein bzw. kaum einen Unterschied ausmachen... Lüfter werde ich die testen die dabei sind, werde die BeQuiets die ich hier hab durchprobieren und wenn das nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg führt wird es eLoops geben... 

Ich denke für mich ist an dieser Stelle alles passende gefunden. Nach Erhalt der Ware, die ich in den nächsten Tagen bestellen werde, werde ich berichten in wie weit das meinen Erwartungen entspricht...


----------



## Ion (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Ok  
Dann bin ich gespannt ob du dein Problem lösen kannst. 

Über eine Rückmeldung würden wir uns freuen.


----------



## S!lent dob (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Die Steigerung von ner 5870 auf ne 290 ist halt enorm 
 Ich würde aber einen ganz anderen Weg gehen:
"Trenn" dein Gehäuse in zwei Klimazonen auf, indem du den Luftstrom des vorderen Lüfters "in der Mitte teilst", durch eine Papplatte oder ähnliches und entferne ganz dringend die Dämmung an der Rückwand im Bereich der Graka bis zum Boden!
Die Slotblenden würde ich zudem ALLE gegen geschlitze ersetzen, damit die Luft dort besser entweichen kann und nicht hoch zieht.
Die "Trennwand" sollte logischerweiße vom MB bis zur Blechseitenwand reichen.
Dann kannst du noch den Macho wieder um 90° drehen, da er sonst, wie im Moment ja warme Luft von unten zieht, anstatt die kühle Luft die ihm der Front Lüfter zu wedelt.


----------



## Wortakrobat (17. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

An der Rückwand ist keine Dämmung, außer an den Seiten wo aber eh keine Luftlöcher sind, mal abgesehen vom hinten ausblasenden Lüfter der nun aktuell nicht mehr da ist... Die Slotblenden sind gelocht, ach wenn das schwer zu erkennen ist... 

Das mit den Klimazonen hatte ich mir ebenfalls überlegt... hatte da noch ein steinaltes Enermax Gehäuse im Kopf das unten nen Lufttunnel hatte... ist allerdings in meinem Gehäuse wenig praktikabel da alles auf der Backplate der Grafikkarte liegen würde und sich somit da nen Hitzestau breit macht und das auf Kosten der GraKa-Temps geht... Aber interessant das noch jemand soetwas im Kopf hat...

Achja und zum Airflow: der ist dermaßen gestört wenn die Grafikkarte aufdreht das beim CPU Kühler wohl nur Verwirbelungen ankommen dürften oder etwas derartiges.... eventuell kommt daher auch das es Wurst ist wierum ich den CPU Kühler montiere.... wie gesagt ich werde das mit der Wakü Lösung antesten... allerdings wäre durch die Pappe das Problem wohl mehr oder weniger gelöst... vielleicht mach ich mich da doch noch ran... Hab genug rum gebastelt in Sachen LuKü momentan, sodass sich irgendwann der Frust breit machte und ich mir sagte da muss was anderes her...


----------



## mayo (18. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Die Abwärme der Wakü musst du aber auch erst abführen. Abgesehen davon entsteht mit graka um den Sockel und die spawas nochmehr Abwärme die bewegt werden muss zumal dein case gedämmt ist


----------



## S!lent dob (18. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> .. ist allerdings in meinem Gehäuse wenig praktikabel da alles auf der Backplate der Grafikkarte liegen würde und sich somit da nen Hitzestau breit macht und das auf Kosten der GraKa-Temps geht...
> Achja und zum Airflow: der ist dermaßen gestört wenn die Grafikkarte aufdreht das beim CPU Kühler wohl nur Verwirbelungen ankommen dürften oder etwas derartiges.... eventuell kommt daher auch das es Wurst ist wierum ich den CPU Kühler montiere....



Wenn du den unteren Frontlüfter "teilst" und mit etwas mehr Bumms laufen läst sollte er die warme Luft durch die Slotblenden abführen, da ordnest quasi deinen Airflow.
Dadurch das du kein Seitenfenster hast kannst eh toll mit Panzerband arbeiten um die Pappe exakt zu fixieren.
Die nächste Idee mag komisch klingen, funzt aber: Mach außen an den Slotblenden einen Lüfter fest der die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus zieht.


----------



## Wortakrobat (18. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

@mayo  - das stimmt und ich mache mir mittlerweile ein paar Gedanken dazu wie man die Abwärme am besten abführen könnte. Da mein Gehäuse mehrere Öffnungen besitzt für Wasserkühlungsschläuche und mein PC auf einem selbstgebauten Holz- Podest steht hatte ich den Gedanken den Radiator dort drunter zu positionieren mit einer selbstgebauten entkoppelten "Holzhalterung".... wie genau - da bin ich noch am grübeln.... Würde das mein Problem nicht weitgehend lösen? Denn die Holzplatte ist eine 22mm Multiplex, die dürfte ziemlich Schallschluckend sein. Und die Front unter dem Rechner ist aktuell mit Stoff behangen den ich noch hatte, aber da lässt sich ja auch was Luftdurchlässiges nehmen - könnte es da Probleme geben mit der Radi-Position wenn die Pumpe im Gehäuse verbleibt, oder die dann auch dort unten hinsetzen...? 

Zudem steht das ganze neben meinem großen Podest wo meine Couch drauf steht... von dort unten könnte ich Frischluft zuführen.... Alles dafür hätte ich noch hier, mal abgesehen von den nötigen Schnellverschlüssen für den Radi, auch wenn es übertrieben klingen mag... Mein Rechner wird jedoch nie bewegt, außer beim Einbau von neuer Hardware... 

Um das mal zu verdeutlichen.... technisch hab ich keine Ahnung was der Unterschied ist, aber sie bleiben kühl...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die SpaWas des Boards machen mir relativ wenig Sorgen da die bei dem Board sehr kühl bleiben.... hatte das bei dem Board gelesen und nicht wirklich geglaubt, aber es scheint zu funktionieren... 

@SilentBob - Ich find an der Idee gar nichts komisch... finde das sogar ganz gut... aber da drin mit Panzertape zu agieren - ne keine Chance. Und Pappe gefällt mir ebenfalls nicht. Das muss ordentlich aussehen wenn ich den Rechner aufmache, sonst wurmt mich das auf Dauer.... Hab schon überlegt was man da nehmen könnte, aber so recht eingefallen ist mir noch nichts... Plastik lässt sich immer relativ bescheiden verarbeiten, Plexi fällt aus weil ich das ebenfalls nicht so verarbeitet bekomme wie ich will (schon des öfteren in anderen Zusammenhängen getestet) bzw. so dass es nachher richtig vernünftig aussieht... bin für temperaturbeständige (80-100°C muss das schon abkönnen über der Grafikkarte meiner Meinung nach) Materialvorschläge offen...

EDIT: Hab das Ding nun doch mal von seinem Platz genommen und vernünftige Bilder geschossen.... hier sieht man das Problem des "Lufttunnels".... Die Grafikkarte sitzt zu hoch dafür... Alternativ bekommt die CPU keine oder zumindest wenig Luft... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...hier sieht man das Mesh hinten an den Slotblenden ganz gut... die Idee mit einem weiteren Lüfter würde somit funktionieren.... momentan sitzt dann noch ein 140er überm Macho.... Push/Pull somit...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ergeben sich mit Wakü somit folgende Möglichkeiten.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und abschließend die aktuelle Vorstellung der Konfiguration mit Wakü aufm Prozessor, eventuell ließe sich da die Lüfterkonfiguaration noch verringern....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//EDIT: Die letzte angehängte Grafik hat da nix zu suchen.... wie löscht man die denn?


----------



## S!lent dob (18. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So wie in meinem editierten Bild wäre es eigentlich sinnig.
Den zusätzlichen Lüfter außen am Mesh würde ich in jedem Falle anbringen und den Macho wieder drehen. So wie er jetz sitzt bettelt er ja gradezu um heiße Luft von der Graka.

Alternativ bleibt nur ein Lufttunnel um die Graka herum der die Warme Luft rausbefördert.

Für dein gedämmtes Gehäuse wäre eine Graka im Ref Design eigentlich sinnvoll, wenn das nur nich so laut wäre...


Edit: Wie siehts den mit enem weiteren Lüfter innerhalb des oberen HDD Racks aus? Ich hatte in einem alten Gehäuse von mir da mal nen 120er reingeschraubt, reinpustend auf den Macho natürlich!


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Ich habe noch einen Vorschlag der Temperaturen am deulichsten senken wird. Auch hier schaffst du zwei voneinander getrennte Kühlbereiche für die GPU und CPU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu verwendest du den Arctic Accelero Hybrid II - 120 (DCACO-V860001-GB) zusammen mit dem Alpenföhn PCI-Slot Montagesystem für Lüfter (84000000064). Dabei wird das EKL Montagesystem direkt unter die Grafikkarte montiert und soll mit zusätzlichen Lüfter lediglich die VRMs kühlen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist der 120mm Radiator für die Kühlung deiner AMD 290 ausreichend? Ja.

Als Beleg neben den Testberichten im Internet hat PCGH in der Ausgabe 07/2014 den Arctic Hybrid II auf einer R9 290 (1.100  MHz  Kerntakt  (+16  %)  und einem  Powertune-Limit  von  +50 Prozent, Realspannung  (VGPU)  von 1,15 Volt) getestet.

Als Benchmark kam Anno 2070 (Ultra HD mit max. Details) zum Einsatz

Lautheit des Radiatorlüfters bei 100% 2,2 Sone, bei 50% 1,1 Sone. Die entsprechenden Temperaturen waren 62°C bzw 70°C.

Mit den zusätzlichen Lüftern direkt unter der Grafikkarte wirst du sogar bessere VRM-Temperaturen erreichen als mit dem originalen Kühler der 290 PCS. 

Warum? 
Zwischen der von den Lüftern angesaugten Luft befindet sich bei der Kühllösung mit dem Hybrid kein großer Kühlkörper wie bei einem normalen Luftkühler, der die angesaugte Luft deutlich erwärmt, bevor sie auf die VRMs trifft. Logisch, das bei einer geringeren Lufttemperatur die von ihr gekühlten Bauteile eine niedrigere Temperatur besitzen.
Die beim Hybrid II enthaltene große Backplate kannst du einfach  weglassen, da die VRMs ja über das Montagesytem mit den beiden Lüftern  aktiv gekühlt werden.

Was kostet diese Kühllösung? Der Hybrid II und das EKL Montagesystem kommen zusammen auf 83€. Solltest du noch 120/140mm Lüfter rumliegen haben, kannst du die dann an dem EKL Montagesystem unter der Grafikkarte montieren. Falls du keine zwei Lüfter übrig hast musst du deren Kosten noch dazurechnen.

Das wäre eigentlich die beste Lösung, da die CPU die Abwärme der Grafikkarte nicht abbekommt und wie oben schon gesagt zwei voneinander getrennte Kühlbereiche vorliegen.


----------



## Wortakrobat (18. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

So wie du das da rein malst sieht das ganz gut aus, nur berücksichtigst du nicht die Wandstärke des zu erstellenden "Kanals".... denn dann leibt da wahrhaftig nicht mehr viel übrig für den Prozessor... und das erscheint mir arg dürftig in Sachen Zuluft.... Aber.... Setze ich den Lüfter im Deckel einen nach vorne und verschließe das über dem Kühler und lasse ihn hinten rausblasen wäre das Problem gelöst... und unten könnte man obendrein einen graden Luftkanal konstruieren der sich weitaus besser machen lässt.... ich glaube ich probier das so noch einmal bevor ich viel Geld für ne Wakü ausgebe... vielleicht bringts was....

Gemeint ist so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Muss nur mal schauen ob das überhaupt so passt wenn das Ding gedreht ist.... dann kommt er der GraKa nämlich verdächtig nahe....Achja und Wakü Lösung im Bild einfach ignorieren... Meinte das natürlich ohne eben diese... Weiß auch nicht recht warum ich das Bild genommen hab... naja seis drum... werde das heute abend mal in Angriff nehmen... denn wenn ich das jetzt mache erschießt meine Freundin mich langsam - wie sie sagt...

//EDIT: Lios deine Variante ist sicherlich zweckdienlich, nur werde ich an der neuen Karte nichts verändern, zwecks Garantie... Eher am restlichen Kühlkonzept...


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Magicool DIY Liquid Cooling System 240mm (MC-G12V2)



Das sieht sehr interessant aus. Gibt es das auch mit einem 280er Radiator? Und weißt du zufällig, welchen Abstand die beiden Lüfterbohrungen zueinander haben?


----------



## S!lent dob (18. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Deine Version klingt auch brauchbar, einen Versuch würde ich definitiv unternehmen


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Das sieht sehr interessant aus. Gibt es das auch mit einem 280er Radiator? Und weißt du zufällig, welchen Abstand die beiden Lüfterbohrungen zueinander haben?



Nein, aber mit 360mm Radiator: Magicool DIY Wasserkühlungs-Set Triple 120 mm Edition


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Nein das bringt mir nichts, dann muss ich meinen DVD-Brenner ausbauen. Und ja, den brauche ich definitiv


----------



## Schnitzel (18. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Den Kram mit den Klimazonen bzw unterteilung kannst du dir sparen, das bringt wenig bis nix, hab ich schon vor Jahren ausprobiert.
Der CPU-Kühler hat komplett seinen eigenen Tunnel bekommen, vorne rein und hinen wieder raus.
Im Endeffekt waren die Temperaturen trotz der Separierung und der Zuführung kühler Luft schlechter als ohne Tunnel.
Leider scheinen die Fotos davon nicht mehr zugänglich zu sein, ob ich die noch zuhause auf der Platte habe weiss ich leider nicht.

Das einzige was der Grafikkarte etwas bringt wäre eine Etage auf der Kühlerebene einzuziehen, so das alle Luft die vom unteren Lüfter kommt durch den Kühler muss.
Das hat auf der Gegenseite aber den Nachteil das die Luft die am CPU Kühler ankommt mit den entsprechenden Folgen wärmer als vorher sein wird. 

Das kann täuschen, aber kann es sein das unter deinem BQ am Boden relativ undurchlässige Luftfilter sind?
Und die Knoblauchpresse darunter lässt natürlich auch nicht gerade viel Luft durch.
Zur Probe würde ich da mal den Filter entfernen und mal schauen was die Temps machen.
Auch wenns extrem ist sollte man als Möglichkeit B mal in Betracht ziehen das Gitter raus zu dremeln und einen ganz durchgängigen Filter zu montieren.
Zwischen den verschiedenen Filtermaterialien gibt es himmelweite unterschiede.


----------



## Wortakrobat (18. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

So Prime läuft grade schon nen Moment.... höre nichts und er steht bei 54°C... schmeiß jetzt mal Furmark an....

EDIT: 

So ich präsentiere das Kurzzeitergebnis was mir schon reicht....: (Prime + Furmark genutzt zur Bestimmung der maximal Temp)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
In diesem Sinne SilentBob - war das leider nichts, aber einen Versuch wert. Prinzipiell hat es der CPU die gewünschte Temperatur erbracht, oder zumindest akzeptable Werte für @stock. Die Grafikkarte bringt jedoch so oder so sehr viel Abwärme ins Gehäuse was abgeführt werden muss, da reicht ein 120er schlicht nicht, zudem dürfte sich da unten nach ner halben Stunde so ziemlich alles erwärmen. Und das ist der Hauptnegativ Punkt in dieser Sache. 

Auch eine Erhöhung der Lüftergeschwindigkeit brachte nicht wirklich etwas, lediglich unter 100% Leistung der 120mm Lüfter senkte sich die Temperatur der GPU ein wenig, da da dran aber auch der GPU Lüfter selber hängt und dieser eine Stufe langsamer drehte (was immer noch sehr deutlich hörbar ist) stieg die Temperatur der SpaWas dafür leicht an. 

*Fazit:*  Sinnlos da so die 290 wieder aufdreht und das schreien beginnt. Also*  wieder zurück zur WaKü Lösung* die mir vernünftig erscheint. Zudem ist  die ganze Maschine bei den Temperaturen deutlich wahrnehmbar und  das leider deutlich schlimmer als vorher....


----------



## Schnitzel (18. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Hast du meinen post auf der letzten Seite gesehen?
Du must halt irgendwie mehr Luft mit den gleichen Drehzahlen ins Gehäuse bekommen.
Den zweiten Frontlüfter würde ich auf jeden Fall wieder einbauen, der untere bringt meiner MEinung nach mit dem Gehäusegitter und dem zusätzlichen Luftfilter so gut wie nichts.
Oder du verzichtest auf ein wenig Leistung und begibst dich auf die Suche auf die perfekte Balance zwischen Spannung und Takt.

Prime und Furmark sind wunderbar um die Stabilität zu testen, Praxiswerte liefern dir die aber nicht.
Diese Temperaturen werden im Alltagsbetrieb bei weitem nicht erreicht.
Da würde ich eher nen Film umrechnen und nen Normalen Benchmark in Schleife laufen lassen, das wäre dann realistischer.


----------



## Wortakrobat (18. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Ja deinen Post hab ich gesehen und ich gehe jetzt darauf ein, da ich ersteinmal das Ergebnis vernünftig vorstellen wollte... Ja das da unten das Filtermaterial nicht das idealste ist weiß ich, sollte eigentlich auch ein Strumpfhosenfilter werden... sollte das wohl mal langsam in Angriff nehmen... nichtsdestotrotz hätte das diese Temperaturen nicht gerettet. Ich bin noch immer für die WaKü Lösung...

Ja, ich habs gewusst... Prime und Furmark und die ewige Diskussion das diese Temperaturen nie erreicht werden. Hab den Satz schon im Kopf gehabt als ich Furmark anmachte... Bei mir geht es da im Limit um 3-6°C Unterschied zu Games... also eignet es sich für mich sehr gut um mal eben schnell die Temps zu testen ohne ne Stunde zocken zu müssen... Vor allem als Vergleichswert ideal... Bei Prime ists halt ne Zeitfrage, aber da komm ich das ein oder andere schon an die Temps ingame dran laut meinem LCD Display was die AIDA Temp-Werte ausspuckt....

Und Mehr Luft zum Austauschen geht nur durch mehr Fläche bei gleichbleibender Drehzahl bzw. Lautstärke... also wird der CPU Kühler ausgelagert, alles andere ist und bleibt ne 2°C plus/minus Spielerei.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Wobei deine Temperaturen aus der Tabelle eigentlich voll im grünen Bereich sind, erst recht wenn man bedenkt das es sich hier um den worst case handelt.

Um nochmal die Spannug anzusprechen, da sitzt einiges drin wenn dir die Lautstärke wichtiger ist als das letzte Prozent Leistung, gerade bei der Graka.
Denn die bringt denke ich unbestritten die meiste Wärme ins Gehäuse.


----------



## Wortakrobat (18. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Ne Worst Case ist wenn er nicht mehr @stock läuft.... und dann schnellen die Temps leider sehr schnell hoch... deswegen muss hier ne Alternative her... 10°C Unterschied zu vorher hatte ich nciht erwartet durch ne neue GraKa... aber nun ist es so, ich mag sie - also wirds Problem gelöst auf welche Art auch immer. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin dankbar für die Lösungsvorschläge nur passen sie nicht zu meinen Vorstellungen bzw. führen sie nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg... 

Nein an die Spannung der Grafikkarte geh ich nicht ran. Und die Leistung soll ebenfalls bleiben wie sie ist, schließlich hab ich dafür bezahlt. Ich will diese weder undervolten noch irgendwas - das Limit stellt an dieser Stelle die Anpassung der Lüfterkurve dar, mehr ist nicht gewollt. Garantie ist mir lieber - und irgendwelche Softwarelösungen zum undervolten sind mir bekannt aber nicht wirklich geheuer... 

Das sie durch Ihre Leistung und der anliegenden Spannung die meiste Abwärme ins Gehäuse bringt ist klar, eben da drum die Wasserlösung. Was ist dagegen einzuwenden?


----------



## Schnitzel (18. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Nichts wenn's einem das Wert ist.


----------



## S!lent dob (19. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Puuh, erstmal danke für die Graphen, finde das sehr interresant 
Und ich persönlich bin wieder mal bestätigt dassolche gedämten Backofen Gift sind. Hab meine Konfiguration auch im Wohnzimmer stehen und dadurch das ich ein stark gelöchertes Gehäuse hab kann die warme Luft prima abziehen (Klar, bin deutlich unter deiner Leistungsklasse, aber mir reichts ja so  ).


----------



## Ion (20. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Du solltest wissen, dass sich das undervolten im Grunde nicht nachweisen lässt. Ich undervolte seit Jahren diverse GPUs, angefangen mit einer GTX 460. Da passiert nichts, nichts mit der Karte und auch nicht mit der Garantie. Außer man gibt es öffentlich zu. Mit ein paar Handgriffen lassen sich hier mehrere hundert Euro sparen. Und wie schon viele sagten, ob du nun 45 oder 43 FPS hast, wirst du nicht merken. Ich will dir das keineswegs aufzwingen, nur aufzeigen dass es so einfach sein könnte.


----------



## Wortakrobat (20. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

@Silent dob - die Dämmung brachte - bevor ich die R9 290 PCS+ eingebaut hatte - keinen Temperaturunterschied. Die Sache mag nun anders aussehen, dennoch bringt es mir vor allem etwas da ich meine HDD so etwas weniger höre. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema - was mich jedoch keineswegs auch nur einen Funken weniger stört. Bin halt ein Fan der ruhigen Umgebung im Idle - nicht aber im Gegenzug auf Kosten von hohen Temperaturen. 

@Ion  - Danke für den Hinweis, eventuell komme ich darauf zurück wenn in naher Zukunft die Wakü Einzug hält und ich dennoch unzufrieden sein sollte mit dem dann lautesten Bauteil im Gehäuse. Da wären dann eher Dinge interessant wie zum einen den Idle Takt feststellen (denn der hopst ja mächtig hin und her bei den 290ern was sich negativ darlegt im Stromverbrauch) oder die Lüfterkurve wirklich aufs minimum im Idle zu drücken... Aber wie gesagt erstmal schauen was die Wakü bringt - denn was das angeht ist meine Entscheidung gefallen.


----------



## Chinaquads (22. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

hast du mal deinen CPU Kühler gedreht, sodass er die Lüfter horizontal sitzen hat ? Das sollte auch einiges an Temperatur bringen. btw die Liquid Pro muss erst einbrennen, also richtig aufheizen ( 70-80 °C ) , damit sich diese mit dem Kühlkörper und dem Heatspreader verbinden kann.

Kompakt-Wakü wird nicht viel bringen, ausser ne laute Pumpe


----------



## Wortakrobat (22. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> hast du mal deinen CPU Kühler gedreht, sodass er die Lüfter horizontal sitzen hat ? Das sollte auch einiges an Temperatur bringen. btw die Liquid Pro muss erst einbrennen, also richtig aufheizen ( 70-80 °C ) , damit sich diese mit dem Kühlkörper und dem Heatspreader verbinden kann.
> 
> Kompakt-Wakü wird nicht viel bringen, ausser ne laute Pumpe



Kompakt Wakü wurde recht schnell verworfen. Es wird die vorher angesprochene Lösung werden. 

Hättest du es dir durchgelesen, hättest du gemerkt das es kaum etwas ausmacht in welcher Position  sich der Macho befindet... Zudem war die Paste bzw. das Flüssigmetall vorab eingebrannt - nur eben logischerweise in den Folgetests nicht. Die Unterschiede zu vorher waren marginal....


----------



## PhilSe (23. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Wenn deine Grafikkarte daran Schuld ist, bau dir doch nen Lufttunnel für die GraKa


----------



## Wortakrobat (23. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*



PhilSe schrieb:


> Wenn deine Grafikkarte daran Schuld ist, bau dir doch nen Lufttunnel für die GraKa



Na einfach drauflos schreiben ohne Plan? Threads lesen - dann antworten.


----------



## PhilSe (24. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Wenn wirklich deine GraKa daran Schuld ist, somit wäre dies ein Versuch wert, da zusätzlich kühlere Luft von aussen angesaugt wird,  und der Aufwand dafür ist gering


----------



## Wortakrobat (24. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*



PhilSe schrieb:


> Wenn deine Grafikkarte daran Schuld ist, bau dir doch nen Lufttunnel für die GraKa





PhilSe schrieb:


> Wenn wirklich deine GraKa daran Schuld ist, somit wäre dies ein Versuch wert, da zusätzlich kühlere Luft von aussen angesaugt wird,  und der Aufwand dafür ist gering



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst: 


Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Na einfach drauflos schreiben ohne Plan? Threads lesen - dann antworten.



Willste hier Beiträge sammeln? Halt dich raus wenn du nichts neues zu sagen hast! Ein Ergebnis der aktuell präsenten Variante kommt hier rein, auch ohne deine "Zwischenrufe", da ich meine Threads gern abschließe... Hier gab es gute Denkansätze und sachliche Hilfe bisher - und das ohne dich.


----------



## PhilSe (24. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

War ja nur ein Vorschlag, musst es ja nicht umsetzen, aber dann brauchst du auch keinen Thread eröffnen wenn du eh alles besser weißt.


----------



## Wortakrobat (24. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Das hat nichts mit Besserwissen zu tun - sondern mit Nachplapperei von Vorschlägen die schon längst umgesetzt worden sind. Du kannst dir doch nichtmal ein hochgeladenes Bild angeschaut haben geschweige denn den Thread komplett gelesen haben - sonst wüsstest du es besser. In diesem Sinne - hilf konstruktiv wo und in wie weit du kannst - nur eben woanders. Hier ist bereits zum Schluss gekommen worden durch konstruktive Beiträge deiner Vorredner welche sich, gott-sei-Dank, mit dem Problem beschäftigt haben zu meiner vollen Zufriedenheit. Deine Beiträge sind im Vergleich dazu leider nur --> Luft.


----------



## mayo (24. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Wie weit bist du??? Schon alles eingekauft.


----------



## Wortakrobat (24. März 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Nein, noch nicht. Ein paar Tage gehen noch ins Land da ich grade erst die 290er gekauft hab... somit wirds erst am nächsten Zahltag was...

EDIT: So grade bestellt... Vorab genanntes DIY Wakü Set mit 240mm Radi + noch einen 120mm Radi (kostete selbst inkl. Schlauch und Fittings nicht die Welt, also was solls...) + NB PL2 Lüfter... versuche es somit nun doch erst einmal intern zu lösen, sprich ins Gehäuse zu integrieren - mal schauen wie sich das auswirken wird auf die Temps, vor allem die der Grafikkarte und auf die damit verbundene Lautstärke... bin da sehr gespannt und werde berichten... - 

-----versandfertig 07.04.....nerv

---Versand verschoben auf 09.04.....

----Heute versandt: 09.04.... mal schauen wann es hier ist....


----------



## Wortakrobat (10. April 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

So heute angekommen und verbaut.... meine Güte wasn Akt, inkl Tropfen vom CPU Kühler aufs Netzteil (gleich gesehen - Problem natürlich auch gleich behoben - aber gab doch ein ungutes Gefühl). Aber genug der Aufregung. *Zu den Temperaturen komme ich demnächst genauer....*. Das PCGH Video in Verbindung mit den Caseking Videos haben mir ganz gut weitergeholfen... Meine Besucher-Kaffee-Kanne ebenso...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Momentan muss ich mir das erstmal mit dem Anpressdruck ausspielen und das gleichmäßig bekommen, zudem den Kühler nochmal abnehmen um das Flüssigmetall zu kontrollieren und eventuell nachzubessern wenn irgendwo nicht genug drauf war o.ä...

Erstmal was genau verbaut wurde: Das 120mm Dual DIY Wasserkühlungsset (also ein 240mm) + 1x 120mm Radiator im Boden derzeit mit nem bescheidenen Lüfter drauf (da ist noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen aber erstmal die Noiseblocker austesten) , aber in 120mm hatte ich nicht mehr wirklich etwas da was mir gefällt... Die original Lüfter hab ich mal eingepackt gelassen und Nioseblockers zumindest erstmal auf dem großen Radiator die sich grade einschleifen und mächtig Geräusche von sich geben wenn sie nur ganz langsam drehen.... Sollte sich das widererwarten nicht bessern - fliegen sie wieder raus...

Also die Pumpe die dabei war - toll. Absolut leise (Hier der Videolink von Bundymania), ausreichende Größe des AGBs wie ich finde und gut zu befüllen - für mich genau richtig. Sie liegt auf einem Shoggy-Sandwich und ist absolut geräuschlos. Höre jeden Lüfter bedeutend mehr. 

Leider ist das System mit 8/10er Schlauch und entsprechenden Tüllen versehen. Das auszutauschen hätte das Budget gesprengt, von daher bin ich dabei geblieben, lediglich zwei Knickschutz-Fittings hab ich mir im Rahmen des kleinen zusätzlichen Radiators gegönnt. 

Leider habe ich schon seit der Überlegung in Sachen Wasserkühlung festgestellt das ein Radiator oben erstens nicht optimal positioniert ist und zweitens er bei meinem be_schiss_enem Gehäuse einfach nicht in Verbindung mit Lüftern passt. Also kurzerhand den Dremel genommen und das ganze angepasst, immerhin geht es zum Glück hier nur um Millimeter.... Aber man muss dem Gehäuse auch zugestehen das es jenseits einer Wakü-Planung gekauft wurde und von daher es ganz gut über sich ergehen hat lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Festplatte musste ebenfalls nach oben in den 5,25" Bereich auswandern... Da ich nicht wirklich was zum Entkoppeln dafür hatte - sind da die Gummidosen aus den Elektro-Leerdosen drin... Da ne Schraube durch und die Platte steht wie ne Eins.... leise ists zudem auch. Damit es transportabel ist bzw. die HDD nicht bei jedem bewegen des Rechners nen Abflug macht, hab ich darüber einfach nen bisschen von dem Shoggy-Schaumstoff genommen und nen bisschen Panzerband provisorisch und dünn rüber gespannt... so dass sie auch dort entkoppelt ist. Jegliche Kommentare dazu kann ich mir schon denken, aber hatte grade keine Gummis zur Hand...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim befüllen  gab es keine Probleme, ging glatt von der Hand. Destilliertes Wasser und nen Schuss G48 ist die Mischung... Die Luft aus dem Kreislauf zu bringen machte da schon deutlich mehr Mühe.... ein ewiges Gekippe, abschalten der Pumpe - auf Vereinigung der Luftblasen warten, wieder anschmeißen - kippen.... usw.... naja was solls...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der CPU Kühler tut seinen Dienst... auch wie schon zu Beginn erwähnt erst nachdem ich die Anschlüsse nochmal richtig nachgezogen habe, mit handfest ging dort leider nix. Ein Tropfen begrüßte mich somit und Panik brach aus... Aber nun ists trocken.... Übrigens hab ich hier auch die beiden seperat bestellten Knickschutz Fittings verbaut wie im folgenden Bild zu sehen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Abschluss dann das Gesamtbild... Ist nicht hübsch, aber zweckmäßig denke ich... Das nächste Gehäuse wird definitiv mehr Platz haben, das nervt schon unglaublich stark das man hier und dort alles versetzen muss nur um ne Pumpe unterzubringen oder ähnliches... Kein Midi-Tower mehr für mich somit... dabei hab ich das Gehäuse eigentlich gemocht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sei noch hinzuzufügen: Ich weiß das die Bilder sowohl staubig sind als auch von nicht all zu guter Qualität, aber ich denke zur Beschreibung sollte es genügen... das für mich entscheidende - die Temperaturen poste ich in den nächsten Tagen sobald ich die letzten noch ausstehenden Probleme beseitigt habe....

Und als letztes - Danke an alle für die Hilfe und die Überlegungen sowie den Tipp mit der DIY WaKü.... für mich ist sie richtig.


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. April 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Es ist schön zu hören, dass nach der Beratung der Zusammenbau geklappt hat. Danke für deinen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht. Bin dann noch auf deine Temperaturen gespannt. Die leise Pumpe ist für ihren Preis einfach der Knaller.


----------



## Wortakrobat (11. April 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Hab grade mal die hoffentlich letzten Fehler in der Wakü ausgemerzt... dafür hatte ich den Kühler nochmal abgenommen um zu sehen in wie weit der Kühler auf der CPU anliegt. Bei der Re-Montage und dem anschließenden Testlauf dessen fiel mir auf das meine CPU Temperatur unter Last explodiert... also Kühler nochmal runter und siehe da - Fehler aufgespürt. Der CPU-Kühler lag auf den Kondensatoren des Boards auf und hatte somit keinen Kontakt. 

Habe den Kühler nun wieder richtig montiert, allerdings fiel mir auf das dieser selbst wenn ich das Maximum ausreize im Sinne der Bohrlöcher was die Entfernung zu den Kondensatoren angeht - diese noch immer berührt werden. 

Um meinen verwirrenden Test mal Bildlich darzustellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mal die Ecke vom Kühler selbst mal unten rot eingefärbt, da man selbst mit viel Kontrast da nicht wirklich was erkennt....

Die Frage die sich mir nun stellt ob das irgendwelche negativen Einflüsse haben kann für diese Kondensatoren? Es ist Bildlich ein wenig schwierig darzustellen....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. April 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

So lange der Druck nicht zu groß ist nicht. Aber ist nicht die optimale Lösung.


----------



## Wortakrobat (11. April 2015)

*AW: HR-02 Macho durch Kompakt-Wakü ersetzen? - kühlere Temps das Ziel.*

Hmm, dann müsste ich die CPU Halterung, bzw. die Ösen davon durch welche die Schrauben gehen ein wenig ausbohren, damit ich ihn noch einen Millimeter versetzen kann.... Tja ob der Druck zu groß ist, ist schwer einzuschätzen.... theoretisch liegt er nur dran, ohne Druck, in wie weit das aber nach dem festziehen des Kühlers noch so ist, ist fraglich...


----------

